

Build a Real-time Bitcoin Pricing and Trading Infrastructure - TomStrickland
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/build-a-real-time-bitcoin-pricing-and-trading-infrastructure/

======
cryptolect
Interesting. I know a few exchanges who could definitely use an improvement
like this.

